# Floppy "A" or "B" Drive Random access



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

*Symptoms*

If your Floppy Drive is being accessed at startup or shutdown.....
If your Floppy Drive is being accessed when you click on My Computer....
If your Floppy drive is being accessed randomly when you save or copy a file......
or
If your Floppy Drive is being accessed when you rename a file....

*Then follow the tips below:*

*If your system has FindFast installed turn it off*

*If your floppy access is startup and shutdown then:*
Go to Start\Settings\System\Performance\File Systems\Floppy and uncheck the "Search for Floppy Disk Drives at every Start"

Also

Norton Antivirus may have a setting similar to above depending on the version you have. Look for it in NAV\Options\Nav\Auto Protect\Advanced and remove check from "Scan Floppies for Boot Viruses when Shutting down"
Note: If the Advanced tab in not there under Auto-protect then you have a newer version of Norton Antivirus.

Other Antivirus software companies may have similar options.

*If your Floppy access is when you click on My Computer then:* 
There is a possible problem within the registry. Look at this 
MSKB Article for your solution.

*If your Floppy is Accessed when Opening or Saving a file then:*
There is a shortcut .LNK file that has a Command line looking for to the Floppy drive. Look at this MSKB Article for you Solution.

*......Or to make life easier try this first:*

Go to Start\Settings\Taskbar\Start Menu\Advanced
Click the "Clear" button next to "To Remove Records of \Recently Accessed Documents.......

*If your Floppy is accessed when you rename a file then:*
Basically the same problem as saving and opening so same procedure applies.

Hope that helps remove the little aggravation.

Dave

Note: If others have found similiar problems\solutions please add the problem]solution here as a post.
Thanks....


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Well davey7549---This is more a question than a tip....
I use Norton System Works 2000 on one computer, and when using WinDoctor or Norton System Check, the scan runs along fine then accesses the floppy drive for like 4 minutes, two or three stretches of it during any scan....I have looked at the articles and hunted for anything that would have caused this, cant find anything. The scans complete and find the usual Active X things (this is patched in newer versions I read) but it never fixes the floppy reads and it drives me nuts- any help with this?


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Byteman
I was aware of this problem with older software but not since the newer versions have come out. Have you tried inserting a blank formatted floppy in "A" drive so Nortons program sees a disk?

Dave


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Thanks, Davey- That stops the floppy accessing cold! Tried again with no disk in, the problem occurs only at the portion of System Check for ActiveX/COM what floppy would someone have had in to cause this I wonder? Ususally, it's a shortcut or diskette file left orphaned I thought...
Hey, but thanks for the blank diskette tip, now I dont have to listen to the gears grinding anymore!


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Byteman
Glad the floppy trick solved part of the problem.
Have you tried deleting all your MRU records?

Go to Start\Settings\Taskbar\Start Menu\Advanced
Click the "Clear" button next to "To Remove Records of \Recently Accessed Documents.......

Dave


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Yes, I clear that all the time, it only seems to occur with Norton System Works when using SystemCheck, but your tip to put a floppy disk in sure does help! Somehow, along the way someone must have checked a floppy disk or had a disk in, so now it wants a disk during each scan perhaps....I am hunting for a solution, guess I will try reinstalling NSW first.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Byteman

Well if unistall\reinstall fixes the problem then we will know Norton SW was the cause and not some remote registry or file entry in windows.

Let me know your outcome.

Dave


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

> If your floppy access is startup and shutdown then:
> 
> Go to Start\Settings\System\Performance\File Systems\Floppy and uncheck the "Search for Floppy Disk Drives at every Start"


Hi Dave.

I am assuming the above is from your WinME system? It is compliant with my W98se also. (It can also be found by Right-clicking *My Computer* then *Properties*...).

But as far as I know, no such option exists on my W2k (I have no idea about XP).

What I did was enter my BIOS and disabled these:


----------

